# Tips for rising trot?



## nuka (12 April 2015)

I have been riding for a few weeks now and i'm having difficulty with the rising trot, i just can't get in rhythm with the horse and when i do get in rhythm i feel like i'm going to fall over the horses head. Does anyone have any tips for getting the hang of the trot?


----------



## Shay (12 April 2015)

Everyone has trouble with this at first - and quite honestly all the tips in the world don't really help as it is just something you have to get a feel for.

Having said that.... don't rise too high.  You are just trying to get your weight out of the saddle briefly.  If you feel like you are falling forward you might be hunching slightly - everyone does when they're a bit tense.  See if tightening up your core muscles or just being really aware of not hunching your shoulders forward might help.  See if you can let the horse "bump" you upward which I think makes it easier to explain how the rhythm works.

But other than that... keep trying.  Try not to tense up too much which will make you bounce.  One day - and not too long from now - you'll look back and wonder what was so difficult.  We've all been there!


----------



## ahorseandadog (16 April 2015)

Don't stand too high and relax as when you tense, you will lean forward. You could also start mouthing things like 'up down up down' etc. or 'dutch gag dutch gag' (rising on the dutch and sitting on the gag'. However, it really takes practice and eventually you will be able to do it.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (16 April 2015)

I have taught people to not rise to high and focus on the coming down as well as going up. Lots of people rise then plonk down and can't rise back up again as they lose balance, so keep an eye on how you sit back down and try not to let yourself flop. If you can focus on something high up like the top of a tree while you are learning to balance, this has also made a big difference to the people I've taught. Listening to the hoof beats helps with rhythm. I just takes time and you will get there !


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 April 2015)

nuka said:



			I have been riding for a few weeks now and i'm having difficulty with the rising trot, i just can't get in rhythm with the horse and when i do get in rhythm i feel like i'm going to fall over the horses head. Does anyone have any tips for getting the hang of the trot?
		
Click to expand...

I have explained this in detail what I teach my clients and that is to stabilize the rise before the sit go on the lunge for this as easier without having to control the  horse.




I am a BHS Instructor and this is how I teach rising trot.


Firstly make sure you have a safe mount who will stand still.

Secondly get him to stand in the stirrups - at first get him to hold the saddle but this is only temp as it makes the body stiffen including the arms and stops pelvic coming forward


while he is in the standing position correct his legs position and explain legs to be straight and his heel inline with his hip but toes facing front. His back straight not leaning forward -


Next when he is confident and balanced get him to try let go of the saddle and rest his fingers in front of the saddle on the ponies withers one each side keep arms straight. That would be enough for the first time.

Gradually get him to do the above but with hands down by his side so his legs take the weight.


Once this has been accomplished repeat this in walk, then get him to turn the wrist upwards and balance a jumping whip on his wrist so he learns to keep hands still then move onto - mimic holding the reins in correct position if he was holding them still at the walk.

Then try transition halt to walk and visa versa

Get him to count the front legs as he walks so he gets an idea of a stride (later the trot).

Then I would practice him trying to rise and sit in the walk still using the whip on the wrist exercise. Once mastered you can do this in the trot. then do the standing exercise through walk to trot and trot to walk

This takes many weeks to master and you could find your on step one for many weeks. The rise is the hardest part so starting the rise in halt strengthens the legs and helps with riders balance. This should be done on lead rein - moving onto the lunge once balance - control - stability and confidence is mastered.


The reins should not be given to a rider while learning to trot as they can and do pull themselves up by the reins. The jumping whip exercise shows you and the rider how to keep hands still so they do not rely on the ponies mouth to haul themselves up.


Once he is confident to stand in the trot you can introduce the same but with transitions halt to walk - walk to halt etc



After this get him to sit and count the trot strides - later get him to rise and sit and count the strides to only this should be done on the lunge with no reins I do let the rider rest fingers on the withers while they trot at first. I will stop here as this is enough to start with........

Just remember each rider takes a different length of time to learn and each ponies stride is different to master.

We have also used the plastic beaker too with a bit of water to get riders to keep hands still during the above and many got wet but soon learn to keep hands still.


----------



## MyBoyChe (16 April 2015)

The best tip I was ever given was to relax and let the action of the trot bounce you up out of the saddle rather than forcing the rise.  You can then start to refine things, steadying the down action, controlling the upwards bit.


----------



## smja (16 April 2015)

Remember that the sitting part of rising trot isn't actually a sit - i.e. don't relax all your muscles and sit like you would on a chair.


----------

